# Quebec and Nova Scotia



## pingyao (Jun 21, 2007)

*Cape Breton Highlands National Park*

Boardwalk on the skyline trail 300m above the waves.










Dusk at Pleasant Bay










The Buddhist monastery of Gampo Abbey at the end of the road on the north coast of Cape Breton Island.










And now more pano's all along the Cabot Trail.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

simply wonderful!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ Indeed!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great shots of old quarters of Quebec and Montreal , nature and 
the uniforms of the Scot guards in Halifax.


----------

